# Monthly budget - 3K for family of 4 enough?



## gasgasgas (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

For Perth, is 3K monthly budget enough for family of 4 (me/wife/2 kids)

Rent - 350/week
Groceries - 120/wk
Utilities (gas/water/broadband) - 80/wk
Petrol - est. 75/wk
Private Insurance - 125/wk

Appreciate any advice, thanks!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

gasgasgas said:


> Hi,
> 
> For Perth, is 3K monthly budget enough for family of 4 (me/wife/2 kids)
> 
> ...


I think you underestimate rent but overestimate the rest. 
Rent $350 a week is possible but will not be in central location. 
Utilities? Unless you are a heavy user $50 a week is more than enough. Water is free for renters. 

Groceries also sound reasonable. if you shop in markets or cheaper stores you can expect $80 a week. 

In general if you are wise. I think it is enough.


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

wow....must be so different in SA....we have a fabulous house for $370 weekly and most ppl i know pay around $400....we also as tennents have to pay for our water supply and usage!!!! our weekly shopping bill for 4 is $230-$280 depending on whats needed and i think we are one of the cheaper states!! Electricity can be pricey depending on ur type of air-con and how much u use it?? Gas bill for ur cooker and hot water! Internet bill providing u need it which most ppl do! Car rego and insurance...if u need a car! Childrens school fees..ie uniform,lunch,kindi fees etc..all thats before u have any other out-side interests!! It took hubby 3 mths to find work so in that time we spent a lot more then $3,000 so do ur homework before you come!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

most rentals do not include water, we pay $80 for 3 months and we do not have a dish washer, the amount goes down if you use a dishwasher. we could not buy one as our kitchen right now does not have place for dishwasher


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> most rentals do not include water, we pay $80 for 3 months and we do not have a dish washer, the amount goes down if you use a dishwasher. we could not buy one as our kitchen right now does not have place for dishwasher


Hi Anjali,

Do you suggest bringing home appliances from India (Fridge, TV etc), though I am yet to know what the price will be for shipping these.
Are they costly in OZ?
If home appliances are costly I would prefer to pay shipping costs and bring them from here.
Hope all Indian applainces work in AU as well.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> most rentals do not include water, we pay $80 for 3 months and we do not have a dish washer, the amount goes down if you use a dishwasher. we could not buy one as our kitchen right now does not have place for dishwasher


I have been renting in 4 different places and never paid water or council fees. Maybe it differs from place to place


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sameer
yes they do work, the plugs are different so you have to buy convertors but it is not worth it. we got a mixer grinder and iron, everything else we have purchased here, these two things were new and we did not want to leave them, anyways, fridge etc are not suggested, the price is more or less teh same, and it is a headache getting a clearacne from customs. you get second hand stuff, garage sales, or on gumtree, else you can buy factory refurbished, they are cheap. we got a 55 inches LED smart tv for 2k


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi sameer
> yes they do work, the plugs are different so you have to buy convertors but it is not worth it. we got a mixer grinder and iron, everything else we have purchased here, these two things were new and we did not want to leave them, anyways, fridge etc are not suggested, the price is more or less teh same, and it is a headache getting a clearacne from customs. you get second hand stuff, garage sales, or on gumtree, else you can buy factory refurbished, they are cheap. we got a 55 inches LED smart tv for 2k


55 inch LED for 2K seems to be a good deal.

Factory refurbished, what is that? Haven't heard of anything like that in India


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have to look around, you do get pieces that are showroom display pieces or at times pieces without a box etc etc, u do get a warranty


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh understood. Nice option that is actually.

Thanks !


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

I was checking this website for rental homes in Adelaide... 

Free Classifieds Adelaide - Locanto?

There are a lot of listings quoting $150... Wondering if that is daily or weekly...


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

weekly if its apartment or house. probably just a room in a house or flat though


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

gasgasgas said:


> Hi,
> 
> For Perth, is 3K monthly budget enough for family of 4 (me/wife/2 kids)
> 
> ...


Hi Gasgasgas,

Have you moved to Perth yet? how's your budget plan down there? the 3k p.m is sufficient?

I am looking at to move to Perth (or probably adelaide, where opportunities available) too, and is contemplating if I can have better (if not equal) living standard as what I have in SG.

Thanks


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Gasgasgas,

Saw your msg, but I can't reply. Looks like newbie couldn't use the PM tools. too bad; gotta reply you thru this thread.

Well, I am actually about to begin my process. But still contemplating if I could get a better oportunities downthere, in OZ. That's why I would like to gather as much information possible before starting my process.

And yes, I am living in Singapore right now.

Good luck to you, i believe you are halfway in your migration process!


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
I think the figures you have are fairly realistic if you're sensible with your spending, we're a family of four and spend more than you've suggested on groceries but I reckon I could shop smarter 
Does the Private Insurance you mention include health and vehicle insurance?
Do you need to consider mobile telephone rental and bills?
You should also consider the additional running costs of a car - rego, green slip (paid every six months or a year).
Finally, are your children school age? Government Public Schooling is free in WA but there are some termly costs (uniform, stationery, school building and activity levies).
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Shussel,

You brought up good points! 

Kids education, and maybe dental cost, which i heard skyhigh downthere.

Any idea on what sort of private insurance we need? say, for health coverage?


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
The type of health insurance you need will depend on your visa type. Permanent Residents still need some kind of private health insurance - the minimum is ambulance cover and the maximum covers treatment by private doctors, and dental cover. Depending on the salary bracket you're in, if you don't have private health insurance you end paying extra tax in the Medicare Levy Surcharge...
This is a useful website for comparing health insurance costs: Private Health Insurance - iSelect
If you're living in Australia as a temporary resident I think you need 'visitor health insurance' which is fairly comprehensive as you're not eligible for Medicare.
All the best.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Shussel is right, If your income is less the $73K you dont need private heath insurance, however if you earn more than that on single income you will need private health insurance to avoid extra 1.5% tax ( supposed to be phased out soon).
When selecting private health ninsurance be mindful Federal government rebates you for 30% of that cost (if you permanent resident).


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

gasgasgas said:


> Hi,
> 
> For Perth, is 3K monthly budget enough for family of 4 (me/wife/2 kids)
> 
> ...



Hi gasgasgas,

I think you might want to bump up the rent to 400.
You might want to add in maybe an additional 150 a week for takeaways/dining out.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Hi Gasgasgas,
> 
> Have you moved to Perth yet? how's your budget plan down there? the 3k p.m is sufficient?
> 
> ...


Make the move if you can.
Speaking from experience, quality of life is so much better.
=)


----------



## gasgasgas (Dec 29, 2011)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Make the move if you can.
> Speaking from experience, quality of life is so much better.
> =)


Sam_lloyd,

Thanks for the valuable advice.

My family are moving to Perth end of this year. A bit daunting because we don't know anyone in Perth. I will come first to look for a job, enrol our kids in a sch and secure a 2-bedder rental. 

It is reassuring to know a fellow singaporean whom had made the move and experience a better quality of life. This is what we want to achieve. Thanks.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Sam_llyod1881:

Yes, working on it now. Hope i can beat the 1 Jul 2012 buzzer!

Wish me luck


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

No worries.
You won't regret it.
Any particular areas you looking to live in?
You can take a look at realestate.com to get an idea of the houses for rent.
Job wise, you can try SEEK.com and look at the job market.
if you need more info, you can pm me.
Cheers!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Just stay away from Adelaide. Perth, Sydney or Melbourne are the best job wise.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Sam-lloyd1881:

Ha, i am not that advance yet. once my case is handled by a CO (DIAC), then i'll start thinking abt those details 

One step at a time


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

wesmant said:


> Sam-lloyd1881:
> 
> Ha, i am not that advance yet. once my case is handled by a CO (DIAC), then i'll start thinking abt those details
> 
> One step at a time


I guess so.
This would be something to look forward to, starting a new life in a new country.
Which Visa are you applying/have u applied for?
U could start putting aside some dough for your move, cos you'll prob spend quite a bit on renting a place and setting up all the utilities, and getting a car to move around.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Sam_lloyd1881:

Yup, gotta start saving.

I am aiming for 175, as I am planning to move after mid 2013. I am rushing it now just to avoid skill select scheme. That scheme Doesn't seem promising.

If this time the plan fails, then will resort to 457 

Anyway, once I can succeed to obtain my visa, hope you don't me sending you PM asking for advice on settlement tips


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Try to get your submission in before July,i guess.
The policies are always changing, getting very hard to keep up with it.
All the best!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Sam_lloyd1881:

Thank you. Wish me luck! Luck is definetely needed with the super tight timing


----------



## colmufc (Feb 19, 2012)

*Howdy*



celticboy39 said:


> wow....must be so different in SA....we have a fabulous house for $370 weekly and most ppl i know pay around $400....we also as tennents have to pay for our water supply and usage!!!! our weekly shopping bill for 4 is $230-$280 depending on whats needed and i think we are one of the cheaper states!! Electricity can be pricey depending on ur type of air-con and how much u use it?? Gas bill for ur cooker and hot water! Internet bill providing u need it which most ppl do! Car rego and insurance...if u need a car! Childrens school fees..ie uniform,lunch,kindi fees etc..all thats before u have any other out-side interests!! It took hubby 3 mths to find work so in that time we spent a lot more then $3,000 so do ur homework before you come!


Howya Bud
We have the offer of a job in Adelaide so lookin @ moving over from NZ, originally from Dub & Cork (wife x 2 sm kids)
Where is the best place to live / commute wise to town, i read some threads east suburbs/hills is best & stay away from North ?????
Renting Value for $$$$$, also what is the avg cost of a car, i believe they dont do Jap imports like here in NZ so the costs can be quite dear
Regards


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

melbourne said:


> 55 inch LED for 2K seems to be a good deal.
> 
> Factory refurbished, what is that? Haven't heard of anything like that in India


For people from US, this sounds too pricy, 55 inch LED with blu ray player and 4 pair of 3d glass including free shipping it is 1400 USD in amazon. more over AUD is higher than USD in exchange rate.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in Australia i have seen it for around 1499, as advertised by Dick Smith i think, or was it good guys, and they do bargain, all you have to do is search on teh net who is selling cheaper than them, give them the link adn they wil match the price.


----------



## laksvb (Dec 8, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi sameer
> yes they do work, the plugs are different so you have to buy convertors but it is not worth it. we got a mixer grinder and iron, everything else we have purchased here, these two things were new and we did not want to leave them, anyways, fridge etc are not suggested, the price is more or less teh same, and it is a headache getting a clearacne from customs. you get second hand stuff, garage sales, or on gumtree, else you can buy factory refurbished, they are cheap. we got a 55 inches LED smart tv for 2k



Hi Anj,

What are the means to transport used stuff (furniture, refrigerator etc) when you buy them from shops or private parties? In few of the ads they ask us to pay $200 more if the item needs to be shipped to our residence.

Thanks
Lakshmi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Lakshmi,

we got all our stuff from Gumtree, well not all but our couch from Gumtree, the TV unit is from Ikea, the White goods from Good Guys. We paid $60 to good guys, $50 to Ikea and $100 for the Gumtree stuff, if you can arrange a Yute it becomes easier but $200 is too much. On Gumtree a lot of people advertise free delivery, if one gets lucky he might get a free delivery along with the stuff. Ikea stuff isnt that bulky, their delivery is $60 for whatever you buy and i think most people charge that much.


----------



## erlinda (Nov 6, 2012)

gasgasgas said:


> Hi,
> 
> For Perth, is 3K monthly budget enough for family of 4 (me/wife/2 kids)
> 
> ...


Your budget for food is too much. You can stretch it down by joining some community or by buying a guide book. I recommend one from a leading performance nutritionist here in Aussie, Sally Boyer. Her book had helped communities and continuing to help more people as it helps me a lot when I migrate last week. The book titled " How to feed a family of 4 on $50 a week with great nutrition." You can google the book or join directly on her community page and share some feedback there. facebook. com/HowToFeedAFamilyCheaply or to the book where you can download directly howtofeedafamily. com . $50 a week budget on food can keep your whole family HEALTHY! How's that?


----------

